# Captain seat on a mitiz



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I am about to do the same thing for my dad as he has a hard time standing for long periods. Buy a flush mount seat mount for the deck, will have to use a hole saw for the center bushing as well as the 4 screws but that shouldn’t be a big deal. Then get a drop in seat pin and a seat and you will have one that’s good to go that’s also flush mounted to the deck. I’m doing mine this week so I will post pictures of what I do


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s a Mitiz?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s a Mitiz?


Mitzi.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you mean a pedestal type seat? Backing plate under the deck. I don’t know of another way it would stay mounted.
Might be pontoon boat time! Same for me someday. Standing or sitting hurt.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s a Mitiz?


Thanks..trying to edit..


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Mitzi.


Thanks..will edit / 


Capnredfish said:


> Do you mean a pedestal type seat? Backing plate under the deck. I don’t know of another way it would stay mounted.
> Might be pontoon boat time! Same for me someday. Standing or sitting hurt.





Capnredfish said:


> Do you mean a pedestal type seat? Backing plate under the deck. I don’t know of another way it would stay mounted.
> Might be pontoon boat time! Same for me someday. Standing or sitting hurt.


yes, I meant a pedestal seat..I think the Mitzi will be fine for another 10 years or so...


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

This is what I'd recommend for a saltwater application. The pin style have a tendency to corrode together over time.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/swivl-eze-9-wedge-base

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/swivl-eze-2-wedge-power-pedestal


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

So this is what I did. Bought a flush mount pin style base for the deck, as well as the pin, seat and seat mount. Hole saw after you measure where you want it, mark your holes to finish mounting it. Make an aluminum backing plate under the deck for weight dispersion, 5200 all holes and the core portion of the deck where the hole saw went and this is what you end up with. 
I’m very happy with how it turned out, just have to clean up the 5200 that got on the non skid, other than that it’s all done, almost completely flush, nowhere for fly line to snag, and I bought a rubber plug for the pin hole when it’s not being used so no water can get into my front hatch. My dads knees and back are already thanking me.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Some folks mount a stool up there using the casting platform mount (if you already have one) that may do the trick.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Some folks mount a stool up there using the casting platform mount (if you already have one) that may do the trick.


Definitely tried to go that option but my dad also wanted a back rest, wasn’t going to argue with him about it lol


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Tarpon cages are amazing and make it easy to stand there all day. You just sit up on the side when you need to rest. I use them for all my fishing now.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lagoonnewb said:


> So this is what I did. Bought a flush mount pin style base for the deck, as well as the pin, seat and seat mount. Hole saw after you measure where you want it, mark your holes to finish mounting it. Make an aluminum backing plate under the deck for weight dispersion, 5200 all holes and the core portion of the deck where the hole saw went and this is what you end up with.
> I’m very happy with how it turned out, just have to clean up the 5200 that got on the non skid, other than that it’s all done, almost completely flush, nowhere for fly line to snag, and I bought a rubber plug for the pin hole when it’s not being used so no water can get into my front hatch. My dads knees and back are already thanking me.


Looks like a Springfield seat base, correct? If so, how did you seal the bottom of the hole that the seat post plugs into?


----------

